# 2x4 Douglas Fir Upright Bass!



## woodgood (Jun 28, 2016)

AH HA! My two by four Douglas fir electric upright bass! I used weathered Douglas fir to. I got the color by wiping folk art Too Blue Acrylic paint with a rag on it first. Yeah one dollar paint! Then lightly sprayed it with gloss black, without shaking the can to much. I don’t think I’m gonna lacquer it. I don’t know what scale it is. I kinda just put it together and have not measured. Its very easy to move around unlike my last one I posted that was made out of entire poplar. The neck I have is way thicker then they are traditionally to prevent warping by the pressure of the strings. I had to cut some of the strings with diagonal cutters to make them fit in the standard bass tuning machines. It stands with a walnut dowel painted black with a chair tip on the bottom so it doesn’t damage floors. The dowel has a screw going through it holding it in place. I drilled the hole to big! These are quite easy to make. I made it with a 12 inch bandsaw. The harder part is cutting the headstock out because the blade wants to wander sometimes.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Plucked strings or bow? Looks like a back country instrument, ready to play some fun music.


----------



## woodgood (Jun 28, 2016)

mikechell said:


> Plucked strings or bow? Looks like a back country instrument, ready to play some fun music.


I pluck the strings! You can use a bow on them but I prefer not to. Well speaking of country, nope don't like country at all. must play heavier stuff. I like instrumental music


----------

